# Nettoyer  les tètes d'impressions d'une epson c84



## yateich (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

Est il possible de nettoyer les tètes d'impressions d'une Epson c84 sans passer par l'utilitaire Epson ?

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Octobre 2008)

Sur Apple Expo, Pascal 77 m'a refilé une adresse : http://www.a4etplus.com/ Merci à lui.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Octobre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Sur Apple Expo, Pascal 77 m'a refilé une adresse : http://www.a4etplus.com/ Merci à lui.



... ouais, mais en attendant mieux, ton lien n'est rien d'autre que de la pub, n'apportant d'ailleurs aucune solution à la demande de Yateich !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Octobre 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... ouais, mais en attendant mieux, ton lien n'est rien d'autre que de la pub, n'apportant d'ailleurs aucune solution à la demande de Yateich !!!



1) tu as mal regardé : http://www.a4etplus.com/GNETEPSON.PDF?id=1276

2) si tu as mieux, propose. 

Edit :Suite à la remarque de Moonwalker modification du lien.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2008)

> ADODB.Recordset erreur '800a0bb9'
> 
> Les arguments sont de type incorrect, en dehors des limites autorisées ou en conflit les uns avec les autres.
> 
> /shop$db.asp, ligne 896


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Octobre 2008)

... entre



> http://www.a4etplus.com/



... et



> http://www.a4etplus.com/GNETEPSON.PDF?id=1276



... j'ai tourné 5 minutes sur ton site sans trouver ton lien ???
... pourquoi tu donnes pas directement le bon lien ???



> si tu as mieux, propose.



... 1/ La question est: _Est il possible de nettoyer les têtes d'impressions d'une Epson c84 sans passer par l'utilitaire Epson ?_ et je répond oui, c'est possible, tu peux également maintenir la touche d'encre enfoncée pendant 3 secondes au niveau de panneau de contrôle, donc sans passer par l'utilitaire Epson. Guide d'emploi online ici.

... 2/ Si le problème est plus conséquent (buse bouchée), tu peux trouver des solutions d'intervention sur le site de Sterpin, ce tutoriel ne concerne pas exactement la même référence de machine mais il y a certainement des choses à prendre.

...3/ Voici une correspondance reçue tantôt pour le même problème.

*Début de citation*
_voici comment j'ai procedé:
je me suis procuré une petite bouteille en plastique qui sert de recharge pour les briquet a essence.(avec l'embout en forme de pipette). j'ai mis un peu(vraiment un peu) d'eau chaude(tres chaude) dedans,ensuite j'ai glissé une bande de sopalin sous la tete d'impression,(j'ai enlever la cartouche avant....bien sur) et j'ai injecté l'eau chaude dans le support (dans l'ouverture en forme de cône qui rentre dans la cartouche).ensuite j'ai fais plusieurs pressions sur la bouteille,pour souffler le cône,afin d'éliminer l'eau et l'encre restant
dans les buses. si l'encre n'apparait pas sur le sopalin,c'est q'uil est bouché.(repeté
l'operation.) apres,j'ai introduit l'embout de la pipette de la bouteille,dans l'ouverture
de ma cartouche d'encre (exemple: le rouge) et là,....je me suis servis de la bouteille pour aspirer l'encre ... car j'en est deduis que cela pouvais venir aussi que l'encre n'arrivais plus a descendre correctement....des que l'encre apparait dans la pipette,je la rejette dans la cartouche (tout ca,sans retirer la pipette du trou de la cartouche). apres j'essuis bien l'interieur du support des cartouches. je remonte le tout.et je lance une page test. si ce n'est pas correcte, faire un nettoyage logiciel des buses. pour ma part j'ai du le faire 3 fois pour que ca soit parfais. jusqu'a present je n'ai plus de probleme d'impression. voila........_
*Fin de citation*


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Octobre 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... entre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas bien compliqué, j'ai donné le lien du site (que je ne connais pas moi même mais ayant l'intention d'acquérir une Epson et sachant que leur principal problème est l'encrassement des buses, je cherche des solutions) puis tu cherches dans les produits et tu tombes assez facilement sur les kits de nettoyage. De nouveau le bouton "Produits" et il n'y a plus qu'à choisir le bon. cette recherche me semble tellement logique ...



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... 1/ La question est: _Est il possible de nettoyer les têtes d'impressions d'une Epson c84 sans passer par l'utilitaire Epson ?_ et je répond oui, c'est possible, tu peux également maintenir la touche d'encre enfoncée pendant 3 secondes au niveau de panneau de contrôle, donc sans passer par l'utilitaire Epson. Guide d'emploi online ici.
> 
> ... 2/ Si le problème est plus conséquent (buse bouchée), tu peux trouver des solutions d'intervention sur le site de Sterpin, ce tutoriel ne concerne pas exactement la même référence de machine mais il y a certainement des choses à prendre.
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas avoir posté ça tout de suite au lieu de faire une remarque désagréable sur une suspicion de pub ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon, vu que je suis à l'origine de l'info, je vais préciser : On trouve ici ou là des "cartouches de nettoyage" chères, à usage unique et à efficacité très limitée, j'en ai testé plusieurs sans succès, le produit de A4&+ est bon marché (pour environ la moitié du prix d'une cartouche de nettoyage, tu as de quoi en faire une vingtaine), il est efficace (j'ai débouché les têtes d'une Stylus Color 500 bouchée depuis trois ans, et sur laquelle les trois cartouches de nettoyages que j'avais testé s'étaient cassées les dents), et ils en ont l'exclusivité (il est fabriqué à leur demande).

Donc, ça n'est pas de la publicité, mais bien de l'information !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, vu que je suis à l'origine de l'info, je vais préciser : On trouve ici ou là des "cartouches de nettoyage" chères, à usage unique et à efficacité très limitée, j'en ai testé plusieurs sans succès, le produit de A4&+ est bon marché (pour environ la moitié du prix d'une cartouche de nettoyage, tu as de quoi en faire une vingtaine), il est efficace (j'ai débouché les têtes d'une Stylus Color 500 bouchée depuis trois ans, et sur laquelle les trois cartouches de nettoyages que j'avais testé s'étaient cassées les dents), et ils en ont l'exclusivité (il est fabriqué à leur demande).



... Merci Pascal 77 pour cette précision mais perso, quand je donne un url afin de trouver l'info ou un début d'info sur un site à caractère purement commercial, je pense qu'il faut être un minimum précis. Le site donné dans un premier temps (url sans précision) déboûche sur un premier texte introductif suivant :

"Cartouches, cartouches d'encre, cartouches compatibles, cartouches imprimante, cartouches génériques, encre, encre imprimante, recharge encre, recharge cartouches, encre compatible, système d'encrage, etc... Quelque soit votre requête, l'objectif est clair : Réalisez au meilleur prix vos sorties jet d'encre tout en conservant la qualité d'impression de votre imprimante."

... Il n'y est même pas fait aucune mention au produit  auquel tu fais allusion. Maintenant peut être en fouillant tous les liens ... 

... Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'infos à caractère informel sur un site commerciel, la preuve, la deuxième url donnée par Hypo pointe directement sur une notice illustrée en PDF, alors justement, si on pouvait correctement pointer et épargner aux gens des minutes de recherche dans un contexte hautement commercial ... si je voulais toucher des pépettes en amenant des visiteurs sur un site commercial, je ne m'y prendrais pas autrement, mais loin de moi l'idée que ce fût là l'intention.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, ça n'est pas de la publicité, mais bien de l'information !



... Je pense que chacun peut se faire sa propre opinion sur cela, quand perso je me suis retrouvé à déambuler sur un site de vente online sans trouver après plusieurs pages pourquoi ce lien avait été donné ... bon, je n'appelle pas cela de l'info, mais bon ... pour moi c'est clos.


----------

